# Spartan 200 or Ridgid Mini



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm in the market, I've seen both cameras in action and want the ridgid but spartan has done a good thing with the tablet interface. I'm not sure which one I should get. My choice is the ridgid but the spartan tablet camera is neat.

TIA


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.hammerheadtrenchless.com...&ModelId=d9dcbf0d-3064-4bae-897a-a5ec8bbc1552


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ridgid. My last company I worked for used mytana. They had gotten tired of constant breakdowns so I told then a few months ago to get ridgid. Well they purchased a new sparvision two weeks ago and it hasn't worked right since day one. Then they exchanged and got a new one, and the ap spartan uses for recording is horrible, theres a delay in voice and image. Needless to say if you want to do it right get the ridgid mini.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Connecting to ipads and such is great but if the base camera doesn't work then it means nothing! Buy a ridgid camera and you buy reliability.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's the quote , I'm not sure about the monitor yet , I'm gonna check the laptop interface , I've got a surface pro 3 , gotta see if it will work. I think the prices look good


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> Here's the quote , I'm not sure about the monitor yet , I'm gonna check the laptop interface , I've got a surface pro 3 , gotta see if it will work. I think the prices look good


oh man , that number hurts , but its gotta be done . you will be glad you went with th ridgid in the long run . i have the ridgid sea snake mini 200 w/ cs 10 monitor . Reliable


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

You need to call AJ Coleman in Chicago and talk to Kirk ASAP! Let him quote yur package at least and I bet you'll pull the trigger. Also if you can hold out for Ridgid's spring fling event I bet you save some nice coin!

Stay away from the self leveling mini, it's not as reliable as the non self leveling. Even the guys AJ Coleman will tell you that. The CS6 has the rotate button in the unit. I got a standard head mini with CS6 and have not had one regret


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> You need to call AJ Coleman in Chicago and talk to Kirk ASAP! Let him quote yur package at least and I bet you'll pull the trigger. Also if you can hold out for Ridgid's spring fling event I bet you save some nice coin! Stay away from the self leveling mini, it's not as reliable as the non self leveling. Even the guys AJ Coleman will tell you that. The CS6 has the rotate button in the unit. I got a standard head mini with CS6 and have not had one regret


Right. I've replaced my self level at least three times.
This last time I sent it in and down graded to the non self level and they gave me a credit so the swap ended up being free.
I also got the mini without the self level. I will not get a self level anymore.

If you like the Spartan I think it'll be no problem if only you are using it. Heck, I may buy it if I ever get another camera.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like the spring fling started today
http://www.centralwinnelson.com/current-specials


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Looks like the spring fling started today
> http://www.centralwinnelson.com/current-specials


If I remember correctly when ordering from AJ Coleman...they send out the included promotional item with your order. Most places (supply houses) only get you the main in rebate for the promotional products. For instance, when I ordered my CS6 the promotion was for free batteries and charger ($400) AJ Coleman sent out the batteries and charger with the unit vs my local supply house offering a mail in rebate from ridgid and wait a few weeks.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I use a ridgid camera. What exactly is the "self leveling " feature.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is the screen shot of the pipe sometimes upside down or sideways? If not you have the self leveling camera head.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> I use a ridgid camera. What exactly is the "self leveling " feature.


Like Sierra said. The self leveling always keeps the bottom of the pipe at the bottom of the screen no matter how many times the camera may twist.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

In retrospect, I wish I had not spent the extra money to have my 325 in self-leveling. The problem is most of those watching me work are Attorneys and I got tired of explaining the picture for them.

Mark


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

No issues with the self leveling feature on my full size see snake.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Looks like the spring fling started today
> http://www.centralwinnelson.com/current-specials





This is where I bought some of my Ridgid reels from. They blew everybody else away on price.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Found this for a remodeling co, they put a 2- 2 bath addition and there plumber couldn't get the drain to hold water for inspection.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Lil dimple in the pipe


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dang! Did they backfill and compact with the buckets teeth facing down!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Dang! Did they backfill and compact with the buckets teeth facing down!


Idk or care, they paid my bill right then!


----------

